# Changing foods



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

I tried searching for this but came up with too much irrelevant stuff or nothing!

I've been using Omega One First Flake since I started the tank - wondering whether, now that my tank is mature, I should be switching to another food (given that it is, after all, First Flake) - and if so, what the proper way of transitioning to a new food is?

Again, many thanks.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

whether or not to change foods depends on what you are keeping.

But you should feed more than just 1 type of food.....since no one type of foo provides all of the essential nutrients for the fish.

depending on the type of fish...they will easily accept new foods, or they would be more picky and you just have to give them time before they accept the new foods.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If your fish are eating one type of flake or pellets it is not going to be a problem to have them switch to another type.

Some fish can be finicky eaters and wont like the change. 

If you are feeding live foods or mostly frozen foods then you might have problems with the switch. Fish that are on live diets or mostly frozen diets can be very picky eaters.

in your case this wont be a problem from the sounds of it.

What type of fish do you have in there?


----------

